# Java Dateien auf dem Server compilieren, als .exe packen und als download anbieten



## jorgeHX (20. März 2007)

*Web-Server der Java und PHP kann benötigt*

Hallo Leute,
ich brauche einen Server, der sowohl Java als auch PHP kann. Meine Webseite soll darüber laufen und ich möchte im Hintergrund auch ein Javaprogramm installieren. 

Kann mir jemand Vorschläge machen, welcher Server in Frage kommt? Momentan hab ich noch STRATO.


Vielen Dank und schöne Grüße,
JP


----------



## Arne Buchwald (21. März 2007)

Hallo JP,

ich bin sicher, dass wir dir entsprechend weiterhelfen können. Bitte lass' mir per Email an info %at$ busoft $punkt§ de kurz genauer zukommen, was du mit "Java Dateien auf dem Server compilieren" meinst.

Viele Grüße,
Arne


----------

